# Crazy New Fetish: "Adult Babies".



## Mankini

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Utah-Adult-baby-and-diaper-lovers/632793536841583?pnref=lhc
Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers
is on Facebook.
To connect with Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers, sign up for Facebook today.






*Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers*

I am creating this page because I am a ABDL and live in Utah and I know that there are more out there!! Just gotta find you! Don't wait do it now!!
PHOTOS
































Mike LimBean
July 23 at 7:00pm
hi. i''m mike I want to find a nice sweet cute blonde female for a... See More






Nick Johnson
May 19 at 7:55pmadd me anyone! 






David Pitterman
May 6 at 11:56pmSpecial people or some of them need diapers to sleep in as well. Some of them need love and care as well. David
Facebook © 2015










*Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers changed their profile picture.*
July 5 at 2:58am ·





Like Comment Share


Mikel Reeder, Victor Garcia, Jeremy Abdl and 45 others like this.
July 5 at 4:44am





*Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers*
February 5 ·
Ok so I have decided that I want to start being a AB Daddy as well as a AB/DL so as of July of this year I will be available to be your daddy!! If you live in Utah or are ever visiting let me know and I can take care of you!! Can't wait to meet u!!



Like Comment

Top Comments
Dean Jones, Colley Ansu and 7 others like this.
July 23 at 5:32pm
View 3 more comments





*Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers added 10 new photos.*
November 25, 2014 ·
_smile emoticon_ more













+7

Like Comment


Paolo Schifani, Ben Sloeber, Eric Gordon and 40 others like this.
July 23 at 7:00pm





*Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers updated their cover photo.*
November 25, 2014 ·








*Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers changed their profile picture.*
November 25, 2014 ·























*Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers*
November 12, 2014 ·
Really want someone to be AB with!!!:/ anyone ever been to any adult daycares? How did it work? Was it good? I have no one to change me and i want it so so bad!!!!!





*Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers added 5 new photos.*
November 12, 2014 ·
Beautiful women in diapers!!!!!

















*Utah Adult baby and diaper lovers changed their profile picture.*
September 14, 2014 ·





Top Comments
Dean Jones, Nur Ruzman and 10 others like this.



Utah Adult baby and diaper loversAnytime... what is your favorite diaper?
1 · September 28, 2014 at 11:28pm



Utah Adult baby and diaper loversOnline they are called bambino diapers good luck
1 · September 25, 2014 at 1:27am
View 1 more comment


----------



## Kim Chee

Nobody will think you're a sicko for posting this.


----------



## Mankini

You should read some of the posters' comments. LOL


----------



## Kim Chee

I'm giving a steamin' shit pile for the next person who posts a link and doesn't include the body of the artical.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

...I need to learn to stop clicking on the threads with weird headlines like this.


----------



## angerisagift

@voodoochile76 u should google scroguard LOL the imfomercial is the SHEEEEEEEEEEEEIT!!!!! #lessworrymorefun


----------



## Art101

I will have to bleach my eyeballs and scrub them with a wire brush you bastard.Why ooohhh why must you post this utterly hysterical wierdness and why do I look forward to this kinda stuff .OH my gods my counselor will say this has set me back 2 yrs.Thank you btw for making my morning.


----------



## Tude

Seen some stuff on this over the years, generally I was seeing more men in diapers than women. but hey - just think of all the miles you could do and not have to take a leak elsewhere...


----------



## Art101

Lol Tude thinking pyscho NASA astronaut and road trips.


----------



## Mankini

Tude said:


> Seen some stuff on this over the years, generally I was seeing more men in diapers than women. but hey - just think of all the miles you could do and not have to take a leak elsewhere...



AD Technology would suit long distance motorcycle tourists perfectly!  Imagine an all-black, leather-look AD with the Harley-Davidson logo embossed....Or a similar slogan like "Born to Ride".


----------



## Kal

Once again I am let speechless.


----------



## spectacular

actually old as if not older than goatse


----------



## EphemeralStick

Nothing new about this. I once encountered one of these when I was an escort. It was.... disturbing...


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

What happens in utaw stays in utaw. Now I know NOT to pack diapers when I go out that way. Too bad too because I usually shit my pants on the way out there neway...


----------



## Durp

Hahaha if you are into the kink check out fetlife. Pretty much every fetish you may or may not be into is on there.


----------



## Mankini

Fox Spirit said:


> What happens in utaw stays in utaw. Now I know NOT to pack diapers when I go out that way. Too bad too because I usually shit my pants on the way out there neway...



WHY the HELL would you be packing diapaz anyway??!!! LOL

This scene is getting huge! I guess Cosplay and Furriez are yesterday's news...


----------



## Ras

I guess everyone has their own "special interests"


----------



## Toasty Tramp

My panties are kinda moist...
Definitely not my proudest boner.


----------

